

Ask HN: What do you use for file backups? - null_ptr


======
mrlyc
I classify my files into ordinary, important and vital. Once a week,
everything gets backed up onto one of my two external drives. The important
and vital stuff gets backed up onto a USB I always carry with me and the vital
stuff also gets backed up onto Dropbox.

------
akg_67
I am using Time Machine and Windows Backup to Time Capsule and Drobo. A friend
recently hooked me up with a 1 year trial license so I am also currently
testing CrashPlan from Code42 on Windows 7 and Windows 8 machines.

------
__DarkBlue
TimeMachine to a Btrfs RAID 1+0 NAS (hourly), BackBlaze (continous) and AWS
Glacier fortnightly. I also use Carbon Copy Cloner to make a bootable backup
about once/month (when I remember).

------
cpr
Backblaze.com continuously, and a nightly SuperDuper! image backup so I could
get recover immediately after a disk crash.

(Belt and suspenders. ;-)

------
beliu
[http://camlistore.org/](http://camlistore.org/)

------
helloanand
Rsync (cron) to a home NAS daily. SVN for code and work documents.

------
dClauzel
TimeMachine, on btrfs-RAID1 hosted by a HP microserver

------
pwg
rsnapshot to an old machine hosting a Linux software raid-5 array.

------
mknits
Mega.co.nz and Dropbox.

------
LocalMan
Jungle Disk/AWS

